# Some cool bettas.



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

I found these epic bettas on the internet ;-) Credit goes to whoever took them!







I love how this one had gorgeous yellow fins, but black in the tips. 








Not sure what this type is, but it's colors mix together perfectly!








Im a big fan of marbled bettas, so this one is one of my favorites! Also, transparent fins are rare, and do look very pretty!








This one's quite simple, but black and white look amazing together!








I love the coloration, especially how it has icy blue mixed with black. 








A "koi" betta. ^_^


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow that black and white ct! i need it!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

The second photo of a 'wild type' no sure exact species.. i think Betta Macrostoma from the markings. Wild types a a bit more picky eater and about their water parameters than our usually betta splendids commonly sold in petstores (any betta with a name with "tail" in it)
Someone posted about the ct before, its a photshopped photo, its actually an all black betta (look at the reflection).
Also this thread may be better suited for the photo section?


----------

